# East Coast Breeders?



## Aniday (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,

So I'm finally in a stable position to get a Shepherd, and you can bet this will be the first thing on my Christmas List this year  

After training dogs for ten years, and being without a Shepherd since my last one died ten years ago, I got a chance to foster some shepherds and was reminded why this breed is my "heart" breed in the first place! We've been looking for another dog, and everyone agreed on a Shepherd. It's now time to add one back into the family. While the rest of the house is mostly thrilled at the thought of a pup (we're all dog lovers around here), I'm super excited because this means I'll finally be able to pursue SAR training (something, I've drooled over for a long time) and maybe dabble in Schutzhund (though it's not as desired as SAR right now) 

I'm in Virginia Beach, and looking for breeders in the area. I will happily drive 8 hours max to pick up my pup, so long as I don't have to ship. 

Eichenluft is about six hours from here
Johnson Haus is about 3 hours from here
and Von Ibso is about six hours from here, but I'd like to have more than three breeders to look at before I set up initial contact. 

Obviously I'm a fan of Working Lines, and my price range is 2k max. (Prefer lower- obviously  )

Also if you have any personal experience with Breeders around here, please feel free to pass along! Initially, I'm looking at adding a pup after New Years (When all the Holiday drama settles down) so breeders with pups ready to go around then would be ideal! (But of course not required). 

Thanks!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I sent you a PM about a breeder with some pups that will be ready to go in January. You should also read this http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
as you begin your search.

Good Luck!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like Vom Ibso only has one female and she is less than 2yo so it may be a while until they have a litter.


----------



## Aniday (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the PM Robk

And BlackGSD, I did message Joe about his litters, he will have some bred in January to outside females, so there's always that option. 

I've heard nothing but great thinks about Eichenluft, just the prices kind of put me off in comparison to similar lines at a lower cost. 

Keep them coming guys! This really does help.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know what eichenluft charges, but they are working lines so expect to pay around 12-1500 maybe a little higher for wl dogs.

Blackthorne also comes to mind, Christine is a member here on the board..and I always love seeing her pics and Carolina's from Johnsonhaus
Good luck in your search


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I have one of Christine's Blackthorn dogs and would whole-heartedly recommend her. She's in the Barboursville area.


----------



## Aniday (Nov 27, 2011)

JackodaCD: Eichenluft is selling their pups from Bandit litters from 15-1800 dollars now, which is up from the 1200 they were a few months ago when I was kinda poking around. Like I said, my price limit is 2k, though I'd prefer lower, because based on what I saw, this was the top of the range for WL pups. 

I'll check out Blackthorn, I've heard some good things about them as well, and they're not to far. 

Thanks again!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

bought a puppy from Molly 7 years ago -1200 is lower than she normally charges-too bad you missed it-I never regretted paying 1500 -all the best in your puppy search


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Molly has a wonderful litter on the ground right now from Bandit x Lea. Worth looking into


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Claudia Romard / van Gogh kennel - MA I believe?


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

I would say pick a maximum budget you are willing to spend on a dog and work with anything that falls at or below it. Don't get too crazy between X dog at 1,200$ and Y dog at 1,800$. In the end, go with the dog and breeder that makes you most comfortable and satisfied because I promise you, that 600$ difference is essentially nothing in the big picture of what kind of money you will ultimately spend buying supplies/ equipment and doing SAR/ Schutzhund.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## RaidersMom (Mar 29, 2011)

Shannon Huffman with Von Der Sauk German Shepherds just south of Columbia, SC. We got our boy Raider from her. They do both working and show. I believe they may be trying to focus more on show lately, but they have some fabulous working dogs. Her price range is around $1500 for a pup... more with a guarantee... around $1800.

~*~Home of VA 3


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Aniday said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I'm finally in a stable position to get a Shepherd, and you can bet this will be the first thing on my Christmas List this year
> 
> ...


Good luck with the puppy search. As you intend to work the dog there are 2 items that are important,

1. Bloodlines
2. Pick #

Bloodlines gives you an idea of what to expect (or not) and a #1 or #2 pick increases the chances of you getting what you want (the whole litter will not work, just a few of the top picks typically are suited for work).

I would recommend,

1. SportwaffenK9
2. Mike Diehl
3. Van Gogh


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Packen said:


> Good luck with the puppy search. As you intend to work the dog there are 2 items that are important,
> 
> 1. Bloodlines
> 2. Pick #
> ...


All great suggestions, but aren't #1 and #2 further than an 8hr drive? We personally are going with Mike Diehl so I may be a bit impartial


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Packen said:


> Good luck with the puppy search. As you intend to work the dog there are 2 items that are important,
> 
> 1. Bloodlines
> 2. Pick #
> ...


East Coast is generally MD/NJ/PA/NY

As far as "pick" - that is a bit archaic - most breeders do not let people just walk in and pick a puppy - they choose what pups go where....it is kind of funny - working buyers will let European kennels ship a pup sight unseen - and usually they get the last picks - but demand "THE PICK" puppy from US breeders..where if it is a real working home, a buyer is going to get the pup the breeder thinks will do well!

As far as only 1 or 2 pups in a litter being working quality - I absolutely disagree....I have not bred dozens and dozens of litters, but I have had few pups in which I did not see working potential !!! Right now I am trying to pick 2 pet females out of a litter of 4 (3 devils and a diva!)and 1 pet male out of 3....having a very very tough time - the least dominant female will already retrieve at 4 weeks....they all have food drive and I see them using their noses as well...the ONLY thing so far I can see is that one female does not try to dominate other pups while all the others squabble more equally. A few are already grabbing bedding and tugging...including the little diva girl 

Working and eventually titling a dog is more contingent on the handler and his commitment to training and where he is training than the order in which the pup he gets is ranked in the litter.

I have 2 HOT Sch3 dogs - both with V scores in Protection - neither were "pick" of the litter!

Lee


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Well if a breeder will not allow me to test the litter and pick my pup I will look elsewhere, the pick# is typically the order in which the deposit is received by the breeder for that litter. The 1-2 pups being the top of the litter is based on the definition of success and ability of person testing litter, if the definition is to qualify and compete in USA Schutzhund Nationals then it applies and may even be liberal. People I know that imported pups use the same principle of pick#, I know a few #1 and 2 picks that are excelling at training and 1 #4 pick that is not. Off course you have to know/trust the overseas breeder, in our case he is a personal friend of our TD and a SV judge.

8 hour travel time is nothing if it means increasing chances of success and reduce those of disappointment, after all the buyer is going to dedicate 10-12 years of his/her life to this pup


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Packen said:


> *Well if a breeder will not allow me to test the litter and pick my pup I will look elsewhere, the pick# is typically the order in which the deposit is received by the breeder for that litter.* The 1-2 pups being the top of the litter is based on the definition of success and ability of person testing litter, if the definition is to qualify and compete in USA Schutzhund Nationals then it applies and may even be liberal.


Hm.....breeders that don't use their own background and experience to help match their puppies to their new owners are NOT 'responsible' breeders in my book.

Now if I really knew my breeder and they knew me, real personal experience and knowledge, chances are I'd have a better chance of working with the breeder for the pick of my new pup. 

Otherwise I'd never expect my breeder to just let me wander in, look at the full litter, and take any puppy I wanted just cause I happened to put in my deposit first. Ever since I learned the definition of 'responsible' breeder and all that entails, I never had a 'first come, first served' point of view on matching puppies to new owners.

What I keep in mind, is I do all my work on the front end to find and work with a breeder who really will know me, my background and experience with training and raising a dog. With that information, they should be able to analyze and narrow down my choices based on THEIR background and experience and knowledge of their dogs, their lines, and how their past litters have turned out. I WANT to use their brains and input, that's why I picked them in the first place rather than going somewhere else! So if they know me and my needs. They know their pups and how they've been for the past months and based on past litters, TOGETHER we should be able to narrow the litter down to a pup or 2 that I can then figure out which to make a final decision on.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Hm.....breeders that don't use their own background and experience to help match their puppies to their new owners are NOT 'responsible' breeders in my book.


By that rationale both my dogs are from irresponsible breeders  This is definitely a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Hm.....breeders that don't use their own background and experience to help match their puppies to their new owners are NOT 'responsible' breeders in my book.
> 
> 
> Packen said:
> ...


Every breeder is different, but I would think that the average high level competitor is going to be in a significantly better position to pick a puppy than JQPublic and some breeders would probably treat the process differently than they do with JQP...

ETA: changed to reflect your edit


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Packen said:


> Well if a breeder will not allow me to test the litter and pick my pup I will look elsewhere, the pick# is typically the order in which the deposit is received by the breeder for that litter. The 1-2 pups being the top of the litter is based on the definition of success and ability of person testing litter, if the definition is to qualify and compete in USA Schutzhund Nationals then it applies and may even be liberal. People I know that imported pups use the same principle of pick#, I know a few #1 and 2 picks that are excelling at training and 1 #4 pick that is not. Off course you have to know/trust the overseas breeder, in our case he is a personal friend of our TD and a SV judge.
> 
> 8 hour travel time is nothing if it means increasing chances of success and reduce those of disappointment, after all the buyer is going to dedicate 10-12 years of his/her life to this pup



So if the first person who puts down a deposit (which I do not take until pups are on the ground!) is an inexperienced pet owner - by your rationale they get the first pick and if they take the best working puppy, oh well - the working home will lose out! 

Unless the buyer goes overseas, sees the whole litter themselves, how do they KNOW they are getting the "1st pick"??

IF I have a buyer who has EXPERIENCE then I have let them see several pups - but I generally go from the bottom, matching up the companion homes. Order of deposit is not relevant - my goal is that the pup is successful and the owner is matched up well...the pups I have picked for working homes have all been titled (or will be) and even a few that went to pet homes ended up being titled.

Lee


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

BR870, totally agree. Wolfstraum, the overseas pick# is based on trust and the breeders track record. The examples I am familiar with are from a Belgian breeder, we totally trust his pick and he is honest about it. The picks are in the order deposits are received and the criteria/requirements are set by the buyer.


----------

